# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Mites that Feed on Snake Mites

## Fearless

I remember reading on here somewhere but for the life of me cant find where. But there are mites, Hypoaspis mites ?? I think that will prey on snake mites in particular. Do they also prey on common rodent mites?

Does anyone have more info on these?

Also does anyone know where to get these? 

And last off does anyone know what it takes to breed these little critters? 

Also are they harmful to animals like Tarantula's, certain species of snakes, fish, or anything like that. 

Thanks for you input

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

It doesn't look very encouraging, to be honest--the mites look vulnerable to dehydration, and appear to live in soil.  However anything's possible, they are said to be adaptable.
http://www.biobest.be/v1/en/producte...spis_miles.htm

They would not attack animals larger than tiny insects--they are predatory mites, not parasites.

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/documents...pis_miles.html

Here's a site selling them as snake and tarantula mite control, but states that the area they are introduced to should be moistened first.

http://www.biconet.com/biocontrol/hypoaspis.html

Like all mites, they will handle the breeding on their own, in profusion, as long as they have a moist environment (such as moist soil) and food (other mites and tiny insects).

I can easily see why someone with an arthropod collection would be overjoyed by these guys...but for snake mites?  I think Provent-A-Mite would be much faster and more reliable.

----------


## Lucas339

i have used these in my invert/herp room without soils and achevied excellent results.  it is a great route to go if you don't want to use chemicals.  i have done some work on them, and have been pleased with what ive found.  so far they really eat anything smaller than them.

you just have to keep them somewhat moist.  they won't die if they aren't soaked or anything.  they just need some humidity.

----------


## Fearless

Has anyone tried to keep these for long periods of time and used them more as preventative maintenance? Or are they just to difficult to keep alive and find food for long periods of time?

----------


## Lucas339

you have to keep breeding mites or spring tails for them to eat.   i have a culture im maintaining sperate from my enclosures.  i don't think it would be possible to maintain a culture within a snake enclosure.

----------


## Fearless

I have so much to learn on this subject. Yeah I wasn't necessarily trying to keep a long running supply in with my snakes, was thinking more like a group in a seperate room and then releasing like 5k in the snake room once a month or quite feasibly just when I get to the point my colony is big enough that releasing them wouldn't be disasterous to the overall number that I could keep. 

Also are they a mite that say I left in the corner of the room that they would venture out and away from the colony and find other mites to eat.

----------


## LadyOhh

I just ordered some, as I constantly have spring/summer wood mites pop up in my snake room due to the heat and humidity. 

Just got them today, and placed them in the tubs. 

I'll get back to you about how it works!

----------

_Fearless_ (09-28-2009)

----------


## broadude

> I just ordered some, as I constantly have spring/summer wood mites pop up in my snake room due to the heat and humidity. 
> 
> Just got them today, and placed them in the tubs. 
> 
> I'll get back to you about how it works!


Would you mind giving an update? I am looking into non-toxic alternatives for killing wood mites, etc in the substrate.

----------


## 771subliminal

> Would you mind giving an update? I am looking into non-toxic alternatives for killing wood mites, etc in the substrate.


ill bump this

----------

_broadude_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## broadude

Hey! When you get a minute...over here! :Good Job:

----------


## 771subliminal

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL.

Well, they work to some degree, although I hadn't seen any mites over the season, I am now somewhat over run with Hypoaspis. 

As long as you don't mind the little crawly white bugs, I would suggest using them.

----------

_771subliminal_ (05-17-2010),_broadude_ (05-22-2010)

----------


## Mitch21

Heather, could you describe your wood mites? Last summer I had an issue with mites that I never truly got rid of and about a month ago, as my snake room is becoming more hot/humid, I've seen an explosion of mites in the corners of the walls.

My mites are barely visible as an individual. You'd almost think that it's just a speck of dust. But these mites congregate together and form huge "clumps" of light brown patches on the wall corners and ceilings. They seem to mostly be drawn to the Mazuri but as I've said twice now, they're also on the walls. Does this sound like your same mite issue??

----------


## LadyOhh

Hypoaspis are dun to a light tan color. 

They tend to commune where there is water and or moisture, especially in a damp wooded tub. 

They clump together, and they are very awkward looking (Not fun looking at crawly white bug clumps), but they normally act that way. 

You will usually see many more than one at a time, and usually in specific tubs. 

The snake mites are black to dark brown and are larger than the Hypoaspis. 


So there you go.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas339

you might be seeing some type of grain mite.

just to be clear, mites are one of the largest groups of arthopods.  a simple description isn't going to cut it.  even with the animals, it is really hard to ID mites to the species level and usually takes an expert in the field.

----------


## Rockstar Reptiles

Any more updates on this?  I am very interested

----------

